# hitting okaloosa pier 11/30



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

was thinking about hitting the okaloosa pier on saturday afternoon for awhile, maybe around 3:00 or so, if anybody is down, hit me up

jimmy
368-7966


----------

